# our ferrets pictures



## carol

we have 5 now started with 2 then jill had babies
in the spring


----------



## carol

carol said:


> we have 5 now started with 2 then jill had babies
> in the spring


these are some other picutres of them


----------



## Guest

Awwww their well nice, i have a soft spot for ferrets and polecats.

I used to have em when i was younger, i loved putting my hands around the sides of their backs and tickling them, it used to make em bounce about all over the garden lol, very comical to watch, used to have me in stitches.


----------



## carol

ink loves that well they all do 
when your cleaning them out and then putting the sawdust in you throw it and they go mad bouncing around trying to catch it then rolling about 
totally mad


----------



## Debbie

Great pics - my daughter loves them - keep them coming.


----------



## Vixie

lovelly ferrets, my mother has two, they are so funny


----------



## carol

loe said:


> Awwww their well nice, i have a soft spot for ferrets and polecats.
> 
> I used to have em when i was younger, i loved putting my hands around the sides of their backs and tickling them, it used to make em bounce about all over the garden lol, very comical to watch, used to have me in stitches.


oh there great but some people dont like them as they think they are gonna bite and run up your leg


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> oh there great but some people dont like them as they think they are gonna bite and run up your leg


LOL, i myself think they make a lovely comical pet, very entertaining and wellllllllllll cute.


----------



## plumo72

lovely ferrets


----------



## mjbelkin

Lovely ferrets 

I miss our two


----------



## carol

mjbelkin said:


> Lovely ferrets
> 
> I miss our two


thanks 
your have to think about getting some more 
they are so funny


----------



## mjbelkin

I couldn't - I was so upset when our two died, that after the second went we got rid of her hutch on freecycle.


----------



## Guest

They are gorgeous!


----------



## holidayhutch

They are gorgeous - I love it when we have ferrets boarding here, they certainly keep us on our toes. There are 2 in particular called Bridget and Graham and they have affectionately become known as the Bee Gees


----------



## carol

holidayhutch said:


> They are gorgeous - I love it when we have ferrets boarding here, they certainly keep us on our toes. There are 2 in particular called Bridget and Graham and they have affectionately become known as the Bee Gees


they are great fun

just had jilly and daughter spayed


----------



## cavy_gal

Awwww they're sweet  Got a soft spot for ferrets since my girlfriend adopted a couple last yr, crazy critters there are too lol


----------



## mjbelkin

Well here's a picture of my handsome boy Noodle - we had him from a kit, and he was such a lovely fella


----------



## Tayybear

HOW BEAUTIFUL!
i remember when my baby max was that tiny!
haha he was so sweet and now hes BEAUTIFUL.
he is a sable, and when we first got him he was tiny.


----------



## Ann Cutts

Hi wot lovely kits! have jill n hob myself....thinking of letting her have babies next year as she is only a year old.she has just had a jill jab as i dont like the way jack (hob) gets hold of her i think its cruel when they mate.


----------



## Fade to Grey

this is our five destroying their nicely cleaned out house.


----------

